# Fog machine-powered pirate cannons!!!



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking thru dozens of YouTube videos, killing time in the hotel in Ft Lauderdale, I came upon these most EXCELLENT fog machine-powered cannons!! This will DEFINATELY be on my ship for '08!!!

Video description said is a 1200w Fog machine fed into a ..looks like maybe 4" PVC tube into short cannon barrels, and C7 lights, triggered by cannon sound, but there has to be something blocking the cannons after the smoke shot, or else they would be 'leaking' the smoke too..

YouTube - Halloween Pirate Cannons


YouTube - Halloween 06 Cannon Fire

Maybe the feed tube(3", 4") is "pressurized" with smoke, solenoids open sprinkler valves in firing sequence.. That could work... in any event, this is now on the project list!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Did you contact the person who posted this to see if they would let you pick their brain?


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

There is actually a whole thread about here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=66339


----------

